

Project Euler hacked? - deproders

Some pages on the Project Euler site are trying to deliver a file &quot;adobe_flashplayer_7.exe&quot; which is  is infected with the virus &quot;MSIL&#x2F;Injector.KRB!tr&quot;.<p>For instance look carefully at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;projecteuler.net&#x2F;news  or https:&#x2F;&#x2F;projecteuler.net&#x2F;thread=341
======
deproders
In fact, better take a look at
[https://www.virustotal.com/en/url/48ef50be619c0c298a7af51c67...](https://www.virustotal.com/en/url/48ef50be619c0c298a7af51c67208bf96ecdac79f40ccf3692aa9f05ad5444ac/analysis/1438471101/)

That's the file that the PE try to open
[http://www.rcmodelcentre.co.uk/cache/adobe_flashplayer_7.exe](http://www.rcmodelcentre.co.uk/cache/adobe_flashplayer_7.exe)

------
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9990221](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9990221)

